# double teeth



## debs0712 (May 21, 2005)

My puppy, Gabriela, is 6-1/2 months old and has double bottom canine teeth. I keep thinking that she will lose one of them but she still has both. Has anyone else seen this??


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debs0712_@Oct 9 2005, 06:58 PM
> *My puppy, Gabriela, is 6-1/2 months old and has double bottom canine teeth.  I keep thinking that she will lose one of them but she still has both.  Has anyone else seen this??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107935*


[/QUOTE]
Yes, my friends malt had that too...they pulled the teeth out when he was neutered


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, very common. They do need to be removed though. Do you have her spay appointment set? She is ready for spaying at this age. Most vets pull any remaining baby teeth at this time. I would mention it, just to make sure


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes, this is very common in the Maltese breed. They are known as retained baby teeth. All of my kids had retained baby teeth and I pulled them at around 5 months. Sometimes when you leave them in too long, all the other teeth gets shifted and it doesn't look too pretty.


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

Duke had his pulled when he was neutered. the vet said if you leave them in too long after the adult teeth grow in they can mess up thier bite


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yep, Sassy had two that did that, so they were removed when she was spayed.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey just had hers pulled out at 9 months old, along with 7 other teeth. They were not ready to be pulled out when she was spayed at 6 months, according to my vet, so Abbey had to be put under anthesia a second time to have her teeth pulled. Next time, I'll know better and we'll wait until they can do the spaying and pulling retained teeth at the same time.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie had his bottom row of baby teeth pulled as well when he was neutered.


----------



## debs0712 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks so much for all the quick responses. Funny that this is typical of the breed. I have had many other dogs and I have 2 other now and I have never seen that before.

Gaby will be spayed in mid November and I had already thought to mention it to the vet so that they could remove them then.

Gaby fell in our pool this morning and it is cool here. I immediately grabbed her and wrapped in my fleece and she seems fine now.


----------

